# msinfo32 error



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok, I was board and i desided to look at my IRQ's so i went to Start, Run, msinfo32. When I press run it comes up with an error and says "Cannot find the file 'msinfo32' (or one of its components). Make sure the path and filename are correct and that all required libraries are available." I have no idea whats wrong. Anyone got any ideas?? thanks.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

what operating system are you using, 95/98/me/2k/xp ????


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

98SE


----------



## dbcoooper (Apr 1, 2001)

Just helped someone with this, check here 
The fix I put in this thread worked for me using win98.
Hope this helps...


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Have a look here to see if msinfo32.exe is where it should be:
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSINFO

If the file is there then a path in the registry is wrong. I'm attaching a registry file. It is a text file. Download it and Change the name to msinfo32.reg Double click to enter into the registry.

If msinfo32.exe is not in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSINFO 
you will have to extract it using SFC. Post back.


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

my computer says the same message when I try to fun System File Checker(SFC) Help. 
Oh ya and i found msinfo in the spot you pointed me to.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The problem could be related to the issue described here, and perhaps (probably) applies to sfc as well:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q191190&

You will need to ensure you have a copy of mfc40.dll in c:\windows\system

You can locate a copy of the .dll in your cab files, if it is missing from c:\windows\system using the following procedure.

Click Find Files, enter *mfc40.dll* in the "Containing Text" field. Click "Browse" and browse to and select c:\windows\options\cabs for the "Look in" field.

Find the cab file in which it is located and use Winzip or another zip utility to unzip the cab and and copy the file to c:\windows\system.

Another source for it, (besides that and what was mentioned in the MS article) is a download site.

http://www.drd.dyndns.org/index2.html

>> click the dlls link on that site, do a search for it, and download the appropriate version for your OS.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Did you try either the inf methods or the registry file I posted?

I cannot duplicate your SFC message.
Do a find files for sfc.exe and when you find it, double click on it. It should be in C:\windows\system 
Does sfc come up? 

I wonder what other tools won't work.

GO to start>Run and type each of these one by one to see if they work, please:

VCMUI
scandskw
DrWatson
asd.exe
scanregw


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Some idle thoughts:

I find my self wondering about these values in the msdos.sys file
[Paths]
WinDir=C:\WINDOWS
WinBootDir=C:\WINDOWS
HostWinBootDrv=C

I also wonder if the SysDir string value in the registry key
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup has C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM as the entry.

I'd also look to see that the path statement in autoexec.bat has no errors and that no autorun files exist in the root (or the path).


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

all the things you told me to run Mosaic1 worked. I dont know what else to do. can anyone help?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just my 2 humble cents... If you want to run the program then did you try this too - 

Start->Programs->Accessories->System Tools->System Information. No luck?

edit : If you're trying to repair it so that it'll load from the Start->Run then I'll be learner here...


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok that's good. See if you can find SFC.exe. If you do. Double click on it and see if it opens. 

And is msinfo32 fixed now ? Or is that still a problem too?
We are trying to help. We need you to report back and let us know what the results of all suggestions were.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If SFC exists in C:\windows\system and it won't open from Start>run, here's a registry file which might help you. I am attaching it as a text file. Download it and renname it *sfc.reg*

Double click on sfc.reg to enter it into the registry,

What this is going to do is add SFC to a special key named app paths.

After entering this registry file go and see if typing sfc in Start>Run opens SFC for you.


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

Theres no sfc.exe where you told me to look. Only things i can find in find files or folders is Sfcsync, Default.sfc, Sfcdll.dll, Sfcvrt32.dll, Sfc Help File, and sfc[1].

msinfo32 still wont work.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

First thing is to get you a copy of SFC.exe. If you have a regular install CD, put it in the CD Drive. 
Go to find files and fill it out like this:

Named : *.cab
Containing text: sfc.exe

Look in: Your CD Drive OR If you use a restore disk, then
Lookin C:

Perform the search. The result wil be the cab containing SFC.exe
Open the cab file and right click on sfc.exe Extract it to 
C:\windows\system

For the msinfo32 problem, let's try registering mfc40.dll . Did you follow Rog's instructions and get a new copy of it? At any rate, have a look in C:\windows\system for mfc40.dll If not there, you'll need to so the same to get this file.

If it is there, copy and paste this command into Start>run and press enter.

* regsvr32 mfc40.dll*

You should get a message that DLLREgister Server succeeded. Try msinfo32 again.


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

i got sfc.exe to work but when i copied and pasted the thing you told me to after I found mfc40.dll it said "Cannot find the file 'regvr32' (or one of its components). Make sure the path filename are corredt and that all required libraries are available."


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Use SFC to extract a copy of 
regsvr32
to C:\windows\System

Here's a site with directions on how ot use SFC.

http://users.erols.com/dj-paulen/ss/

You seem to have a lot of missing files.

I am thinking it's time to do a thorough and up to date Virus Check Here's a link. There's a free online scan on this page: 
http://security2.norton.com/ssc/home.asp?j=1&langid=us&venid=sym&plfid=20&pkj=NHGDPWFYJOKMFIDPMSV


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

For some reason it wont find the files on the disk that i want to restore. I put the windows 98 cd in the drive and select the drice the cd is in (E) and it doesnt find it.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If SFC won't get you what you need, try the find files method.

*.cab
Containing text Regsvr32.exe
Look in E
Perform the search. Open the cab. Extract the file to
C:\windows\system

Wait. I'm sorry. I think it's my fault. I forgot to put the file extension on the name.

Regsvr32.exe


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, still i put Regsvr32.exe in the box to extract, told it to extract from E:\ and restore to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM and it tells me "The file was not found. Verify that you have selected the right 'Restore from' location and try again.

I did that virus check and no known viruses were detected.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is 'E' the letter assigned your CD-ROM when in Windows? Normally it would be 'D'

Anyway, try following this drill for using SFC to restore the file; it might be easier:

1. Go to Start>Run and enter SFC and click OK
2. Check "Extract one File"
3. Enter the file name and click on "Start"
4. In the "Restore from" field enter:: *D:\WIN98* [if 'D' is not the letter of your CD-Rom drive, modify appropriately]
5. Click OK

{if you do not have a Windows system CD, try subsitituting *c:\windows\options\cabs* in the"restore from field"}

You will have to specify c:\windows\system as the location to restore to when prompted.


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

Rollin rock, it workd. thanks !
now what?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, now assuming you do have the mfc40.dll in c:\windows\system (have you checked?)

Click Start>Run and enter:

*regsvr32 mfc40.dll*

You should get a message that the file is successfully registered.

Then try running msinfo32 again

If you do not have mfc40.dll then you will need to follow the previous instructions to download and copy it to c:\windows\system


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

Ok it said it was succesful but then when i tried to run msinfo32 it said 

"Cannon find 'msinfo32' (or one of its components). Make sure the path and filename are correct and that all required libraries are available."

What now?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Stubborn. Isnt' it. Ok You have msinfo32.exe in this location? Correct?
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\MSINFO

Did you use the file I had attached on the first page? The misinfo32.txt Rename it to msinfo.reg and double click. this teels Windows where to find the file when you type into Start>run

Also, what happens when you just double click on msinfo32.exe? does the program open?

I am attaching it again.


----------



## Doomsday123 (Jul 1, 2002)

what do i do with that msinfo32.txt?? When i click on it, it brongs up a txt file. I fould the msinfo where you pointed me to. When I click on the msinfo folder there are 6 files in it. I dont know if that is all there is suppose to be in it but that is all it shows.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

What you wanted to find was a file named msinfo32.exe

Do a find files for it. If you find it, note its location. Then double click on it and see if msinfo opens for you. 

The file I sent is a text file. These forums do not allow us to upload registry files. Rename the file to
msinfo32.reg Double click on msinfo32.reg to enter it into the registry

See if msinfo will open from Start>run


----------



## ddraigcoch (Mar 3, 2001)

I must confess to not having read this post thread for thread, but have the gist. I would suggest using SFC as previously recommended & allow it to scan for altered files, restoring them as it proceeds.

Failing that, run a Windows set up over the top of your existing installation.

If that still doesn't resolve it & you want to keep you data files etc in tact, then you could gut Windows in MS DOS. If it gets that far, then post back for further instructions how to do this.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

These are both ideas. But I would be very careful and ask for further advice before trying either one of them. 

SFC is a dangerous tool. If you were to run SFC and restore all files it instructs, you could end up with an unbootable Windows. SFC has to be used carefully. I feel it is an advanced tool. IE is upgraded. SFC will restore all old files. Reboot and there's a blank desktop. The Shell will not load. 


An overinstall is an idea. But too, first if IE 6 is installed you have to rename a file or two and make some registry changes. Or you could end up with an unbootable Operating System. 


If any other IE is installed other than the original version, you have to first rename iemigrat.dll so that the original IE version and not a mix and match is on the Hard Drive after the overinstall. Mix and match IE file versions generally lead to an unbootable Windows. 


I would like to wait and see if you can use all the tools and programs in Windows before you do something drastic.


----------

